# Xcf



## toddyy (23. September 2005)

HI was für ein Programm benötige ich für eine Grafikdatei mit der Endung XCF?


----------



## ullamar (24. September 2005)

Hallo,

XCF ist das GIMP eigene Dateiformat. 

Wenn GIMP ein Bild als XCF speichert, werden alle Informationen zum Bild abgespeichert: Pixeldaten für jede Ebene, aktuelle Auswahlen, zusätzliche Kanäle, Pfade und vieles mehr. Die Informationen zum Rückgängig machen von Operationen werden jedoch nicht gespeichert. 

Pixeldaten werden in unkomprimierter Form gespeichert: jedes Byte der Bildaten is gleich jedem Byte der Datei. Somit können XCF Dateien, in Abhängigkeit der Bildgröße in Pixel, verwendetem Farbraum und verwendeten Ebenen, sehr groß werden. Beispielsweise ein 1000x1000 Pixel grosses Bild im RGB Format mit drei Kanälen kann ein abgespeichertes XCF mit 100 Megabyte ergeben. Um die Dateigrössen dennoch etwas zu verkleinen, is es möglich externe programme zum Komprimieren der Daten zu verwenden. Hierfür kann GZIP oder BZIP2 benutzt werden, welche schnell, effizient und frei verfügbar sind. Durch die Benutzung dieser Kompressionsprogramme werden die Dateigrößen meist um den Faktor 10 verringert. 

Die GIMP Entwickler haben sich viel Mühe gegeben, das Format in jeder (älteren) GIMP Version lesbar zu halten. Jedoch steht einiges der neuen Funktionalität in älteren GIMP Versionen nicht mehr zur Verfügung, wie z.B. Textebenen. Solche speziellen Informationen werden einfach als normale Ebene importiert. 

(aus docs.gimp)


----------

